# Have you heard of Prepper Fitness?



## Ubiscious (Nov 29, 2012)

I usually choose to be a viewer in the online forum-sphere, but I really happen to agree with one thing, there is simply not enough focus on fitness in the prepper community. Right? These forums at least have something, but if you go to the huge sites, there's basically no mention of prepper-style physical conditioning. Well, while surfing around looking for an e-book on how to brew Kombucha at home, I found this. It's called _Prepper Fitness_, and it's actually written by an international bestselling fitness author/long time prepper. Thought you all might like to know.

Cheers!

Prepper Fitness: James Villepigue: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes I think your right about few mentioning physical conditioning in a survival situation. Its something that doesnt get near as much attention as it probably should. Granted most of us are outdoors types and a bit more active than the average joker out there. But everytime I go hiking with a 40 lbs pack camping, paddle 10-15 miles in the Yak, split some fire wood with a wedge and sledge, or dig a couple more rows to expand the garden I am reminded in a major way I have gotten a bit soft over the years. Yeah I can still do those things even at my age but its heir apparent I aint 19 anymore!!! But you know we might one day find ourselves doing that every day and not just occasionally on the week ends.


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting. Too bad it isn't available in paperback. I'd like to "browse" it in a book store before buying it. I like "real" books, for one thing--ones I can hold in my hands and turn the pages. I broke down and bought a Nook a year or so ago at my daughter's urging, but I still prefer "paper". And lets face it, if the grid does ever go down, our computers, smart phones, Kindles and Nooks are going to be pretty useless! It drives me nuts when you go to the bank or MickyD's and they are temporarily "out of business" because their computer is down and they can't give you any money or take any money from you until the "system" comes back up. No manual backup plan! We are way to dependent on technology today!


----------



## brimstone (Nov 9, 2012)

I agree that fitness is important, but I am always suspicious when someone's first post on a forum is an endorsement for a product.


----------



## Gerry22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Type 2 non-brittle Diabetes has forced Me to deal with getting in shape, I have dumped 110 pounds in 10 months now I am working on endurance and strength training. The Doctor says if I keep this up and stay with My low carb diet I may be able to drop the meds altogether. I am on 850 mg of metformin one of the side benefits is it suppresses appetite.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Gerry22 good for you my man


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

In a SHTF world I don't think we'd need to be superfit to survive would we? As long as our trigger finger (for gun or crossbow) is in good shape we should be able to do alright.
We'd just either barricade ourselves in our home with our food/water stockpile and sit tight, or travel to an out-of-town bugout location by vehicle or bike and sit tight there.
We wouldn't even need to run after game, because no animal can outrun a bullet, crossbow bolt or arrow..


----------



## BDylan (Jan 2, 2013)

I actually prefer books on the kindle...it's a great device. You don't need a bookmark and the dictionary is built in. I have to pass on an 88 page book for 6 bucks...it should be priced as a single. General fitness is prepper fitness. After all, it really will be survival of the fittest.


----------



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

My aim for 'Prepper Fitness' is,

to be able to Hike 20-25 miles a day for 3 days with my BOB on my back without needing more than one day to recover,
to be able to ride my mountain-bike 30-35 miles a day for 3 days with my BOB + about the same weight in bike mounted supplies without needing more than a days rest.

I have an above average level of fitness as is so with a little luck I should be able to build up to this in only a moderate amount of time.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gerry22 said:


> Type 2 non-brittle Diabetes has forced Me to deal with getting in shape, I have dumped 110 pounds in 10 months now I am working on endurance and strength training. The Doctor says if I keep this up and stay with My low carb diet I may be able to drop the meds altogether. I am on 850 mg of metformin one of the side benefits is it suppresses appetite.


I'm supposed to be a pill pusher, but I tell people this all the time. Lifestyle modifications trump medications all the time. Good on ya sir.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

brimstone said:


> I agree that fitness is important, but I am always suspicious when someone's first post on a forum is an endorsement for a product.


what he said :shock:


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

When working up the garden this year I was reminded of how living on the land everyday would require a much greater level of fitness. I'm plenty strong, that's no problem, but I hate the getting winded part.


----------

